# Spinning Reels Under $100



## moelkhuntr (Apr 17, 2011)

What is everyones suggestions for spinning reels under $100. 6# to 8# line on 6' light rod.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Shimano Symetre


----------



## Froggy (Apr 18, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Shimano Symetre



+ one ( I have 2 symetre that are over 15 Years old)

Also pflueger has some nice reels in the $ 75 range


----------



## batman (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a couple pflueger presidents.I like them a lot.Never had any problems with them.
BPS sells them for $60.


----------



## RivRunR (Apr 19, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Shimano Symetre



yep...I have 7 of them in various sizes, they fish great and I never had any problems with them.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 19, 2011)

batman said:


> I have a couple pflueger presidents.I like them a lot.Never had any problems with them.
> BPS sells them for $60.



Me too. I have one loaded with #6 and one with #10, paired up with BPS rods for around $100 each. Love em.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 19, 2011)

Starting to bend towards the Shimano Symetre 2500 on Amazon for $86 but haven't made my mind up totally.


----------



## pelagicbldr (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to stand behind the symetre as well. Great reels and long lasting!!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Apr 19, 2011)

I highly recommend a Shimano Sahara FD. I have a Sahara FD and a Stradic FI, and it's every bit as good.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, placed my order for Shimano Symetre 2500 today. It will be replacing a new one that got broke last weekend. It just wouldn't stand up to 250# sitting on it! Dang the luck! Thanks for the opinions. Just couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 20, 2011)

Good choice. I'm hoping to get one of the large rear drag models for my birthday soon (I have been dropping hints all around)!


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 21, 2011)

I've picked up 5 Okuma Trio 40 for steelhead and the drags are fine and really like how they feel and go on sale here for $50


----------



## jacobk (Apr 21, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Shimano Symetre


^ Agreed.


----------



## ray55classic (Apr 22, 2011)

Abu-Garcia Cardinal 503albi, and 501 albi I've had cardinals for years they're good reels, I recently got a Shimano Sahara2500,and a Sienna1000 I'm happy with 
them too. 


sienna's not sierra's


----------



## usingmyrights (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got a Sahara 1000 on my Falcon 6' light. No complaints. I was looking at the Saros for my St Croix 6'UL, but the one I tried didn't seem all that smooth.


----------



## ITGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Recently bought a Falcon Moxie 2000 for $25. It seems nice for a cheaper reel. Figured I like their rods so I would try one of their reels. I've only used it a couple times and caught only some small fish on it, but I like it so far. Will let everyone know what I think of it as I use it for a while.


----------

